# Paranormal Activity



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

So did anyone see this yet? We watched it last night on Blu-Ray. Not bad. Definitely one of the better scary movies I've seen in a while.

I'm actually kind of glad Steven Speilberg re-wrote the ending. I've seen the original ending and it actually made me laugh. The alternate "knife" ending on the Blu-ray and DVD is kind of lame.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I have this in my Netflix que right now Chris.


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't typically watch "horror" movies but did see this one at the movies. The only reason I saw it is because after reading a little bit about it I learned that it's not a typical "horror" movie. It's shot differently and doesn't have any gory, bloody scenes or lack of a story that you find today in most scary movies. I found this movie to be suspenseful and well done. You'll find yourself watching the elapsed time from their camera they set up in the bedroom to catch the paranormal activity wondering if this is the night all hell will break loose.


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

The director deserves props for milking the maximum amount of tension out of the spare, modern setting.It doesn’t sound very scary, but director manages to make it terrifying.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I was extremely disappointed in this one. Maybe nothing scares me anymore.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I was extremely disappointed in this one. Maybe nothing scares me anymore.


I have to agree, I was getting bored very quickly, plus I'm getting very tired of the jerky handheld video camera look ala Blair Witch. Melissa enjoyed it, she also likes Ghost Hunters and the like.


----------

